# Elderberry safe in pregnancy?



## MMGerard (Oct 26, 2005)

Is it safe to consume elderberry products in pregnancy? There's impressive medical research on the effectiveness of elderberry in strengthening the immune system and helping to combat influenza, etc. But I can't find anything on its safety during pregnancy; everything seems to have the usual disclaimer, "if pregnant or nursing, consult your physician."

If it is safe, what's the best/tastiest source - Elderberry syrup? Elderberry tea? Sambucol is widely available but it contains either glucose syrup or sorbitol, and I'm not really keen on either of those during pregnancy... What's a way to get elderberry without sugar? I've seen elderberry capsules but I've read that raw elderberries are toxic; they have to be cooked to be edible - is the stuff in the capsule cooked? It doesn't say! So many questions!!!

Please tell me what you know about elderberry! Thanks mamas!


----------



## steffanie3 (Mar 17, 2002)

That is what my midwife had me take last time I was pregnant and was sick. I did some chew tablets (with zinc maybe).


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

Yes, I am a big fan of elderberry and is pretty much all I give my kids when they feel crummy - well that an echinacea and probiotics. I took it in pregnancy #3 when I had a wicked cough and it got better a week sooner than DH and he was chugging all that over the counter crap.

Keri


----------



## Jasmyn's Mum (May 24, 2004)

I took it when I was pg. I give it to dd. It's fine.


----------



## WildNettle (Oct 25, 2006)

Where did you read that raw elderberries are toxic???? I have never heard that, and I have been studying herbalism for the past five years. I have eaten them raw, although I do most often prepare them cooked, in immune syrups or jams, to preserve them.
www.herbsandapples.com has the best elderberry immune syrup. They do mail order.
Safe during pg. I consider elderberries a FOOD, not necessarily a medicine. A case where your food can also be your "medicine". When used in tonic food amounts, it's totally safe, and really effective!


----------



## MMGerard (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WildNettle* 
Where did you read that raw elderberries are toxic????

In the Wikipedia entry on elderberries, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elderberry, it says:

Quote:

The berries are best not eaten raw as they are mildly poisonous, causing vomiting (particularly if eaten unripe). The mild cyanide toxicity is destroyed by cooking.
I'm going to try the elderberry tea. Then I'll know it's cooked, and I can control the amount of sugar, if any, in it.


----------

